# Land Speeder Storm conversion



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Built from the new landspeeder box (so much easier to make cuts in 5 pieces than in 3 - especially when all pieces are flat.). Compartment floor is 1mm textured styrene sheet (Evergreen sidewalk 10mm), and is a 3x3 cm square. Top rail is a piece of sprue. Spacers for the running boards are also cut-off sprue bits (but they also add support to the floor) - pilot got an acetate windscreen. Crew are scout bodies with the SM arms. 

I've still got to add seating and some rings to attach Rappelling lines. I used some Squadron Green to fill gaps and sanded flat. The searchlight has become the beacon, and an old smoke launcher is the cerberus launcher. I also added the sling-hook on a swing-out beam for snatch jobs or pickups on the run. I also used a back piece from a SST Bigfoot Marauder suit (it's the one with the mortar. The mortar back piece is metal, so you end up with a spare) because it was the right size and shape, and filled in the void in the underside of the floor. 
It also has two thrusters moulded into it, and they face forward to add some VT capability to it. Oh, and yes, I know there are still mould seams visible. the crew aren't glued in yet and have to be finished.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Very good job mate a nice variant too the land speeder although the pose needs sorting slightly he looks like he is about to plummit into the ground ! good work so far mate a very good conversion. JD


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Centre of gravity with passengers is where the stand goes. Without, it is just behind the front compartment (c0ckpit). The actual game base stand will have two uprights about 15mm apart, using the two different height pins to keep it horizontal. That was just a stand to use so I could hold it and not obscure the model.

As for the tilt: Have you never seen a helicopter take off? Amongst the eggbeater pilots I know, it's called "Viffing" (Vectoring in Forward Flight) or "mowing the lawn", where they drop the nose slightly to assist with speed pickup for takeoff. It also gives the gunner a more clear fire zone (not having to try and see over the nose).

I'll post more pics after it's painted. Thx for the comments.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I used that pose with my Landspeeders as well, gives them a sense of flying forward. Looking great, waiting to see more pics soon!


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, Djinn, eggbeaters always look better in that pose, too (I used to position my Hueys and Cobras this way, back in the day). Back when the LS models came with the ball-joint socket mounts, you could do this easily, (extra clear sprue with the ball-cap for the flight stand and the socket fit into the base of the model.) but they stopped doing this for some reason.

Some people like it, some don't. Mainly service people like it more. Civvies not so much.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL maybe that is it, we are so used to seeing (or experiencing) this type of flying, any other way looks unnatural to us!


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Updatedness (not threadomancy). Besides, I have painted it now.
It got a sneak preview in the scenery thread, to show the size of a Pegasus Gothic city building.

























.

Only two engines, not 3 (as per the CAD GW pics). Not a direct copy of the GW artwork either (but then, all of my speeders differ from GWs originals in some way).

@Djinn24: It still hangs nose down, too.


----------



## GuntharWest (Jun 12, 2008)

That looks Sharp !!!

Why only 2 seats on the one side - capacity of 5 scouts ?

Gunthar


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

GuntharWest said:


> That looks Sharp !!!
> 
> Why only 2 seats on the one side - capacity of 5 scouts ?
> 
> Gunthar


There are 3 seats on the other side if you look closely.

Its very nicely done, I like it.


----------



## Captain Mike (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice! I was a bit skeptical initially about how long it was, but once the seats went in it looks well proportioned. You're obviously a better planner than me!

Nice, solid white too, but I particularily like the engine effects, sorta reminds me of the engines on Star Destroyers in Star Wars.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice land speeder, kinda reminds me of something lol.

Dusty


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Only thing I don't like are the lap bars. For some reason I think they would make quickly deploying out of the speeder a hassle. Maybe somethink like shoulder straps or something would look better. Other than that, very nice conversion job and paint job, the white looks pretty clean.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice dude, i like it.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, looks good! I've been trying to decide to have a crack at one of these myself. Definately insperational work you got there. Rep for you!!!


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks all.

Yeah, the seats go three on one side, two on the other. The storm can only carry 5 scouts (It can seat 5 models, but only if they're guard sentinel pilots. In this way, I maintain some kind of scale continuity with the other GW vehicles). 
I thought about harnesses or something, but as I don't have a GW drop pod (but I am considering one to convert into a deathstorm), that wasn't an option, and I don't have any card thin enough to make strips from (the half mil is still slightly too thick and the local specialist model store is out of anything thinner.). The bar was the easiest option.
(If there's an easy way to do something, I'll do it that way. Why over-complicate things when you don't have to. I make a terrible "authentic" scale modeller.)


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice speeder need to finish mine


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I've only got to finish another dozen or so marines and my army is done.
Full Reinforced Battle company (5th) of 126 models (Capt+command squad, 6x(10 man) tac squads, 2x(10 man) assault squads, and 2x(10 man) devastator squads with additional supporting elements.
3x 10 man Terminator squads from 1st Co.
3x 10 man scout squads from 10th Co.
1x (3) Speeder squadron from 8th Co.
3x 5 man bike squads from 8th Co.
Various armour on loan from the Master of the Forge.


After this, I'll get back to fixing up my eldar.


----------

